# Best canister filter



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Which ones are the best and most reliable and don't suck when trying to clean. Trying to do some research on a canister filter for my 55 gallon planted tank. Any suggestions/reviews would help.


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

eheim is by general consensus one of the quietest, and most reliable canister filters, cleaning them can be slightly tedious sometimes, but nothing that will make you tear your hair out.. 

rena filstar xp1/etc has garnered some praise as well, personally i haven't had much experience with it, but in general it performs almost as well as an eheim, for a smaller premium in price, with a few design shortcomings (no self-priming/pump, lower flow rate)

i use a jebo/jager canister and it is a budget-conscious canister filter (read cheap). It is fairly solid and reliable in my experience, but isn't as quiet as the eheim. it does come with media included and several media trays (depending on model) that are easy to remove, it also includes almost all the basics required for a canister setup including quick-release valves, an adequate amount of tubing and suction cups and connectors, and a spray bar and intake.

HOT Magnum is another brand that has had positive reviews and one of its strong points is its versatility as a filter, it can be modified quickly to perform chemical and diatom filtration in addition to the standard mechanical micron filtration.. however it may require more frequent cleaning and maintenace to prevent clogging and loss of flow rate..

and down to the black sheep of the canister family, fluval..

the fluval 03 series of canister filters had an aweful series of defects and problems including leaking, breakage, priming, difficult to clean.. so if at all possible, regardless of the discount, stay away from the 03 series..

on to the 04 and newer series.. after a redesign the fluval canister filter has improved features as well as a higher price.. the new 04 still has a few minor issues that have surfaced around the rumor mill, including difficulty with the "self-priming" feature, however general consensus is the 04 is vastly improved over the 03..

overall, what should determine your canister purchase is your wallet.. buy the best (and generally conversely most expensive) filter you can reasonably afford that has the features you need.. keep in mind that some canisters offer options that others do not natively support (although DIY is possible with almost every option) including in-line heaters, in-line co2 reactors, various included accessories (spray bars, directional flow heads, filter media, quick release valves, etc. etc.)

be sure to take the manufacturer's estimate flow rate with a grain of salt, almost all manufacturers minus eheim overestimate, or estimate their flow rate with NO MEDIA INSTALLED, meaning you could lose 50% or more of the flow rate once you install your filtration media, and after any in-line accessories are installed..


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

In my experience, the best built/engineered, most reliable (proven long term) and quiet = Eheim. But you do get what you pay for so they are more expensive in general.

A good cannister if your budget won't allow for an Eheim - Filstar XPs. They filter well but are not as quiet as Eheims (and I hate the plastic trashcan look but if it's in a cabinet anyway...  ).

For a 55 gallon, an Eheim 2026 is perfect. An Eheim 2126 is even better as it also has integrated heating...

The other Eheim option would be a classic but I'm not too familiar with them. I think that most of them don't have trays (as the Eheim pros do) so the media is more difficult to clean replace?

From what I've heard, the only exception to an Eheim recommendation would be the Eheim eccos. However I've never tried one; this is purely based on hearsay.


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

heh, i guess i didn't make it too clear, but eheim is the best canister in my opinion, also the most pricey

it comes in several "flavors" being

"classic" which is the older, but still highly regarded eheim filters, they lack media trays which makes them harder to clean, but they are very quiet and very reliable.. these are the older canister shaped filters AFAIK.. a lot of people have and like the classic..

there are also square eheim filters which are the pro II series, these provide filter trays and a priming pump button, these are the general eheim everyone is referring to and is by consensus one of the best you can get..

there is a wet/dry eheim that is basically a proII with a wet-dry biofilter added on

the eheim ecco is apparantly a "cheap" eheim that has had a mixed reception, i have never used a eheim ecco, or seen one, but it has some of the features of the proII including a priming "handle" pump.. but hearsay says that its built cheaper, and less reliable than the proII

if you got the $$$, buy an eheim pro II, however i do have an opinion on the use of a in-canister heater, in the event the heater or temperature sensor fails, it could overheat your aquarium, and with it being located inside your canister you may never realize it until your fish are cooked, i have no evidence that the eheim heater has/would ever do such a thing, but it is a possibility that i have always had concerns about.. purchasing a high quality in-tank heater if needed isn't a bank-breaker anyways.. unless you're really wanting to hide all your in-tank fixtures..


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 14, 2004)

*Best Canister Filter*

Go for the best....Eheim Pro II series


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out our "reviews" section... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/showcat.php/cat/2

I personally prefer the Rena Filstar over the Ehiems. The Filstar xp2 was easier to setup (clear instructions/help line) then my Ehiem 2213 and is easier to maintain/clean and to prime. The hoses on the xp2 are more flexable then that of of 2213, making then more form fitting to the tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would suggest

1) Eheim 2026 or Eheim 2126 (for integrating heating)
2) Rena Filstar XP3

The pros and cons were listed mostly above. Money is really the determining factor and also the silent nature of the Eheim can not be rivaled with. Functionality both are the near the same. 

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

southpark said:


> ... unless you're really wanting to hide all your in-tank fixtures...


That would be the goal with the 2126 (or 2128 and now the 2180).

And any heater can malfunction and "stick on", in tank or out. You just need to keep an eye on the temperature from time to time.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

I found the 2128 for $300. Any other sources people know where to get one thats cheaper? Any good aquairum websites besides my marinedepot, dr foster, and thatpetplace?

Also, would it be ok to get the 2128 instead of the 2126 for my 55 gallon? I don't know what the future holds for me and, hopefully, a larger tank. So I was thinking that if that is the case I might as well go for the larger of the two. As long as the 2128 is ok for 55 gallon tank. I would assume that larger is fine as long as I have room. The more filtration the better...but please inform me if I am wrong.


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

Buy the 2128 if you have the extra money. You can't go wrong with it. I have the 2126 and these are without a doubt a first class filter.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

haha. Just I thought....xmas is coming up  Maybe I could get some help.

Also as for size difference between the 2128 vs 2126 is only the height. the base dimensions are the same. So I think the 2128 is the way to go.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Fluval=Run away from it...even if someone is GIVING it to you (I have the 304 and it SUCKS!!![read my review if you'd like])

Eheim=Classic or Pro are fantastic...pro is definitely easier to work with. Usually have to touch it or check the plug to see if it is on(spraybar is hidden and flow is low...babies in tank(can't get to them in case anyone is wondering why I left them in there, it's a community tank (110G)...bosses, not mine, I just maintain it.)


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm surprise more people haven't mentioned the Marineland Magnums. The guy I used to work for turned me on to the Magnum 350 several years ago and I have never, ever had a problem with them. The filter design is pretty straight forward and when used in conjunction with the quick disconnect valves, the filter was easy to prime and maintain. The Magnum 350 I had was a veteran of many different aquariums and a vast array of different filter media. It is presently still functional and delivering good service on a 55 gallon community tank a friend of mine owns. If I ever have to buy another canister filter, I'll buy a Marineland before I'll buy anything else.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

This has been said a million times... but the 2026/2126 and 2028/2128 have the same pump. The Eheim stats are based on marketing, not performance. The 2026 is a better filter for planted tanks because it actually has a higher flow rate due to less filter media. If you have a non-planted tank, the 2028 is "more" of a filter and if you have a planted tank, the 2026 is "more" of a filter.


----------



## siliconcarbide (Mar 8, 2006)

I have an Eheim Ecco filter on my 55 and it has been in operation since June. I have had no problems and love the filter. It is quiet and the output seems good (I got the largest one) it is easy to clean. It takes me about 15 minutes to clean and or replace the filters. It comes with the media and looks nice too.

Alan


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

So the 2026/2126 has a higher flow rate because the only difference is it has less filter media to go through?

What kind of tank would want the 2028/2128 that would require the more filter media?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm with JG06, The Magnum 350 is my canister of choice. I have two of them, I find they make a very effective Co2 reactor & with the impeller on the bottom there is no risk of cavitation. Plus the price is right & maintenance is easy.


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

Since I have never run a canister filter, what are the options for hooking up a C02 system to it to diffuse the CO2 into the water before its put into the tank? The Eheim allows this? Originally I was just going to put the output next to the filter intake and allow the propeller (the Aquaclear 110) to get the CO2 in the water. So CO2 reactor...is that the same as diffuser?

Most people on this post are edging for the Eheim pro II 2126/2128. Does this help with the incorporation of the CO2?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*Co2*

I cut a small hole in the intake cage & inserted the Co2 line, the Co2 is then sucked into the canister and can be in contact with the water for a longer period of time. I find this boosts my Co2 levels, I also added a tube on the output side so that it discharges the water at a greater distance from the water surface to reduce surface turbulence.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have an Eheim Ecco 2236 on my 72g for over a year now without any problems. This has been discussed before but most of the eheims run on less flow than the competitors filters for the same tank size. This IMO is actually a good thing, because most eheims have a large contact area for biomedia and the reduced flow allows for better NH3 exchange with the bacteria in the filter. I am of the opinion that too much flow reduces the efficiency of biofiltration.


----------

